# Lieserpfad



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

einige Flachlandrheinländer wollen mit mir, auch aus Köln, Anfang Oktober den Lieserpfad befahren.

Nun sind wir uns nicht einig, ob wir lieserabwärts von Daun nach Wittlich oder umgekehrt fahren sollen.

Ich frage daher die ortsnäheren und - kundigeren Mitglieder des Unterforums "...Eifel" , was sie denn empfehlen ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## >Helge< (12. September 2005)

Schau doch mal hier  rein, da stand glaube ich einiges!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indo_koeln (6. Oktober 2005)

@Derk
sind vor zwei Wochen den Lieserpfad    (tolle Tour) von Daun aus gefahren. Macht erheblich mehr Sinn, da man dann den Mosel- Maar Radweg wieder ganz gemütlich hochradeln kann.
Bei Fragen PM
Gruss


----------



## Eifelracer (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi , ich würde auch sagen von Daun aus fahren .
bringt viel mehr fun .


----------



## Derk (13. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Stellungnahmen zu meiner Frage -

wir werden jetzt am 22.Oktober in Manderscheid starten, den Lieserpfad runter bis Wittlich fahren, dann den Maare-Moselradweg wieder rauf bis nach Daun und schließlich wieder den Lieserpfad runter bis Manderscheid.

Hoffentlich wird das Wettr einigermaßen gut.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Ede (13. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Stellungnahmen zu meiner Frage -
> 
> wir werden jetzt am 22.Oktober in Manderscheid starten, den Lieserpfad runter bis Wittlich fahren, dann den Maare-Moselradweg wieder rauf bis nach Daun und schließlich wieder den Lieserpfad runter bis Manderscheid.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wäre aber nicht flüssig was Du da vor hast...

Warum nicht in Daun starten und den kompletten Pfad runterfahren bis Wittlich und dann mit dem Regio Radler wieder zurück nach Daun? Oder umgekehrt?

Den Mosel-Maare Radweg hochfahren (sicher eine tolle Strecke, aber..   )
kostet 38 km bei 450 Hm. Nach dem Singletrailrausch bin ich mir sicher dass der geteerte Radweg nicht so gut kommt.  

Gruß
Ede


----------



## Derk (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ede,

"flüssig" mag die vorgesehene Tour zwar nicht sein, dafür dann halt abwechslungsreicher.
Überdies kann dann derjenige, dessen Kondition nicht ausreicht, auf dem Rückweg Manderscheid direkt, also ohne "Umweg" über Daun , anfahren.

Übrigens :  Ihr habt da unten eine wunderschöne Gegend .  Ich werde im hiesigen  Freundeskreis anregen, im nächsten Jahr mal öfters in die Südeifel / den Nordhunsrück zu entfliehen. Als lohnenswerte Ziele jabe ich da das Elz-Tal, das Baybach-Tal u´sw im AUge. Für weitere Anregungen bin ich dankbar.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## toncoc (13. Oktober 2005)

schließe mich ede an, was den lieserpfad betrifft.

das baybachtal hat aber auch eine leiterpassage.
eltz-tal    
sehr empfehlenswert.


----------

